# Very Small Cracks on Roof



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

On Sunday when I was washing the MH roof, I noticed a very small series of hairline marks or cracks. I think cracks is probably an exaggeration, they look like the marks on an old oil painting when the paint starts to break up. They are on the very edge of the roof, about six inches long and in the shape of a fish-bone or leaf. Before I contact my dealer, can anyone give me an idea of what the problem is likely to be. Maybe Ash or someone from Swift can advise.

Thanks for your help.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

They sound like hairline cracks in the Gel-coat. At some time you may have dinged a branch of a tree. If I am right, they need individually routing out, filling and polishing smooth before re-painting. The cost would range in the low hundreds for there is quite a large time factor for labour involved. I know because I have just had similar work done on my rear bumper.
I hope I am wrong.
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alan

I bet you have terrified poor Dave ( 8O ) but his cracks may not be as serious as yours were.

I had a similar problem and was able to take our van back to the place which had made the GRP mouldings for Autosleepers. I was assured by the owner of the company that in most cases any hairline cracks in the gelcoat are cosmetic only, and will not allow water ingress.

I had to have ours done because some of it certainly was a problem as the GRP had been torn by contact with a tree stump. He was able to do it for less than £100, and it was quite a large area covering (I guess) about a square foot altogether.

He did the minor crazing at the same time, but said if it was not for the serious damage I need not have bothered since it was under the rear skirt and not visible.

Hope this helps - I think expert advice is needed Dave, and with luck it may not cost very much.

Dave


----------

